# the (pronunciation, including before words starting with U)



## catch22s

Good evening.  How would you pronounce 'the' before  USA  or United Nations  or uniform  or  UK? (thi: or  the with schwa). I think it should be 'the' with a schwa because the words mentioned before start with a consonant sound [j]. I am not sure about that because I have heard many people say [thi:] USA. Can you tell me the different rules please?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maître Capello

En règle générale, on prononce [ðiː] devant un son vocalique (voyelle ou _h_ muet comme dans _hour_) et [ðə] devant un son consonantique (consonne ou voyelle consonantique comme dans _uniform_ [ju…] et _one _[wən].

Ainsi il faudrait dire [ðə] _USA_, _United Nations, uniform, UK_…

Maintenant, d'une part il y a des différences régionales qui rendent toute généralisation difficile ; d'autre part comme le schwa ne s'entend qu'à peine, la nuance entre [ðəj] et [ðiː] est assez subtile, raison pour laquelle on entend souvent (ou croit entendre) [ðiː] USA…

[…]


----------



## catch22s

Merci beaucoup pour cette confirmation. Ce sont effectivement les règles que j'ai apprises. J'ai cependant trouver un site internet appelé les anglonautes qui affirment que 'the+mot commençant par une voyelle graphique 'u' '  sont des exceptions et qu'il faudrait prononcer thi: et pas the (schwa). Si vous avez le temps de vous rendre sur ce site, voici l'adresse:anglonautes.com (je ne peux pas vous écrire l'adresse exacte car je n'en ai pas le droit (moins de 30 posts!)
Je ne sais pas d'où ils sortent une telle règle. Qu'en pensez-vous?
Je ne sais pas si ce site est fiable...
Bonne fin de journée


----------



## Virtuose

Bonsoir

Je le trouve très intéressant de voir ce sujet abordé par un Français sur le Forum ... Mon obsérvation personnelle: dans la majorité des cas (je parle même de la radio et de la télé) le "the" est prononcé par les Français comme [ze] donc...d'une manière erronée.


----------



## catch22s

Il existe tout de même des français qui prononcent le 'th' correctement! et qui s'intéresse à la langue anglaise...


----------



## baker589

Personne!
Je suis d'accord avec Virtuose, je crois que c'est difficile pour les français à articuler 'the', bien que ce ne soit pas une raison de ne pas l'apprendre correctement!


----------



## Moon Palace

J'ai essayé de trouver la règle dont vous parlez sur ce site, mais sans succès. Il faudrait l'adresse plus précise de la page en question. Difficile de juger de la fiabilité du site étant donné qu'aucune information n'est donnée sur les auteurs. Par contre, la plupart de leurs infos sont des copies ou extraits de documents académiques. 
Pour ma part, j'ai appris la même chose que vous concernant la prononciation de _the_ devant un son consonantique, et suis donc tout à fait d'accord avec Maître Capello.


----------



## Keith Bradford

N'oublions pas que cette "règle" n'est pas une préconisation mais un constat.  C'est à dire, on trouve que la voix humaine, si elle essaie de prononcer "the" dans de différentes situations, modifie légèrement le son par un processus qui s'appelle "laziness".  Est-ce que ce concept existe en français...?

Par contre, je trouve que, si un Français s'avère totalement incapable de prononcer le "th" (son qui existe quand même chez les Espagnols, le Grecs...) il est préférable de prononcer soit f soit v au lieu du z si cher aux comiques.  Il aura un air londonien, c'est vrai, main moins français.


----------



## Moon Palace

Keith Bradford said:


> N'oublions pas que cette "règle" n'est pas une préconisation mais un constat.  C'est à dire, on trouve que la voix humaine, si elle essaie de prononcer "the" dans de différentes situations, modifie légèrement le son par un processus qui s'appelle "laziness".  Est-ce que ce concept existe en français...?



I am not sure I fully grasp what you mean, Keith. Are you saying that this change in the pronunciation of _the_ is due to our voice being lazy? 
I learnt, and I see the logic behind it, that in front of a consonant, and since the vowel is not stressed, we pronounce [ðə], and that as _/u/ _as in Europe / USA... is composed of a consonant sound, then the same applies. I don't think it has to do with laziness, I would have said it is due to a mechanical device of our tongue and mouth for which it would be hard to do gymnastics in order to pronounce difficult sound associations.


----------



## wildan1

the USA ("you ess ey") -- cette lettre U n'est pas une voyelle mais une semi-voyelle, donc the se prononce avec schwa.

NB : tout substantif peut être précédé par the prononcé /thi:/ pour mettre l'accent tonique

_The /thi:/ big question is "who will be the next president?" - La question primordiale est..._


----------



## Moon Palace

wildan1 said:


> NB : tout substantif peut être précédé par the prononcé /thi:/ pour mettre l'accent tonique
> 
> _The /thi:/ big question is "who will be the next president?" - La question primordiale est..._
> (Ah? parce que l'important n'est pas _the president? )_


----------



## the dazzler

I'm too junior to be allowed to post URLs, but if you google
*language-log "the and a"*
you will find links to some highly interesting discussion on this very subject.


----------



## kiraa

slt.quelqu'un peut m'aider comment se pronoce 'the end' et pour quoi ??? cad la formule...d'aprés ma connéssance je croi que de voyelles successibe se prononse i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Yulan

Bonsoir Kiraa 

Oui: "th*e*" "*e*nd" ou "th*e*" *"e*lephant" ... le premier mot termine avec la voyelle "e" le mot après commence avec la voyelle "e" donc, en principe, il faut dire "th_i _end" et "th_i_ elephant" 

Mais espérons bien d'autres commentaires  

Tchao!


----------



## pyan

Yulan said:


> [...] il faut dire "th_i _end" et "th_i_ elephant" !


  Good explanation.

I've just checked that it is the same in American English by using this site:


> http://demo.acapela-group.com/
> Excellent site de prononciation : anglais du Royaume-Uni et anglais des États-Unis, français de France, entre autres.
> Excellent pronunciation site: UK and US English, France French voices, among others.



This is listed in the Resources sub-forum.


----------



## concours

Bonjour,

J'entends souvent plusieurs prononciation de "the", les plus courantes sont (prononciation en alphabet français) "de", "ve", "vi"

Cela dépend aussi du mot qui le suit. Ne connaissant pas la règle, je prononce toujours "de" mais cela n'est pas toujours correct...
Pourriez-vous donc me dire la règle à suivre pour avoir la bonne prononciation ?

D'avance, merci


----------



## Uncle Bob

If you are in England I think you are hearing particular dialects/accents: "de/da" is West Indian English (most of the various dialects and accents) and "ve/vi" is London Cockney. I don't think you would hear either coming from the mouth of a BBC newsreader - try listening to them.


----------



## concours

OK, et est-ce mieux de prononcer "de" ou "ve" pour l'Angleterre en général.
Perso j'utilise "de" car j'ai appris comme ça mais je remarque que beaucoup de monde prononce "ve", alors d'après vous c'est quelle habite de prononciation à prendre ?


Merci


----------



## Uncle Bob

It would be far better to pronounce it "the" - look at the second link provided by atcheque (#2) for the two ways of pronouncing the 'e'.

Otherwise, to quote Keith Bradford in the same thread (#8):
"...je trouve que, si un Français s'avère totalement incapable  de prononcer le "th" (son qui existe quand même chez les Espagnols, le  Grecs...) il est préférable de prononcer soit f soit v au lieu du z si  cher aux comiques.  Il aura un air londonien, c'est vrai, main moins  français. 				"

Unless your friends and neighbours are West Indians I'm not sure where you hear "de".


----------



## concours

Thanks a lot Uncle Bob!


Uncle Bob said:


> Unless your friends and neighbours are West Indians I'm not sure where you hear "de".


C'est mon prof d'anglais qui nous a appris comme ça (et mon prof n'est pas antillais). C'est également la même prononciation pour that qui est "dat" à mois que cela est aussi antillais ...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes it is.

There is even a reggae-ish calypso by the Jamaican Pluto Shervington entitled "Dat" about "Rasta Ozzie" buying some very dubious meat and containing the line: "Sell I (= me) a pong (= a pound) o' dat ting dere (= of that thing there)". Not to be copied except for fun!


----------



## concours

Uncle Bob said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> There is even a reggae-ish calypso by the Jamaican Pluto Shervington entitled "Dat" about "Rasta Ozzie" buying some very dubious meat and containing the line: "Sell I (= me) a pong (= a pound) o' dat ting dere (= of that thing there)". Not to be copied except for fun!


Sorry, I don't understand.
What's wrong?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nothing is wrong - if you want a Jamaican accent!


----------



## jann

concours said:


> What's wrong?


Quite simply that the standard pronunciation of the _th_ at the beginning of _the_ is [ð].  There is a lot of information out there on this phoneme, which can admittedly be challenging to learn.

Prounciations that use [d] or [v] are either unmistakably non-native (which is clearly the case if you are a French-speaker) or distinctive regional/social speech patterns (some of which may in fact derive their alternate pronunciation from phonetics of the local non-English linguistic roots).


----------



## al-amine

Bonsoir,

Je fais face à un problème. Mon livre de grammaire donne cette règle :



> The se prononce généralement /ðə/ devant une consonne et /ðiː/ devant une voyelle.
> 
> The /ðiː/ animal
> The /ðə/ school
> 
> 
> *Le choix entre /ðə/ et /ðiː**/ dépend, en fait, de la prononciation et non de l'orthographe. Comparez :
> *
> The house /ðə/
> The *u*niversity /ðə/
> 
> The *u*mbrella /ðiː/




Super ! Dois-je comprendre que les Anglais n'ont aucune règle ? Est-ce au freestyle ? De la chance ? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Rallino

Le_s *u*_ de _university _et de _umbrella_ sont différents.

_University_ se prononce comme _*yuniversity*_. Donc vous devez le considérer comme un mot qui commence par une consonne ; d'où la prononciation /ðə/.
Quant à _umbrella_, ce mot commence par un son qui est proche de _*a*_, une voyelle donc, ce qui nous obligue de prononcer le _the_ comme /ðiː/.

Ne faites donc pas attention à la lettre, mais plutôt à sa prononciation. D'ailleurs vous allez avoir le même problème avec la lettre _h_. Il faut savoir si le _h_ et muet ou non. Par exemple :
hamburger → le _h_ est prononcé, donc le mot commence par une consonne.
honour → le _h_ est muet, donc le mot commence par une voyelle.


----------



## al-amine

Merci beaucoup Rallino. Si je comprends bien, c'est comme avec les articles _a_ et _an_.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut,

Bien sûr qu'il y a une règle, et tu vien de la citer.  C'est la prononciation de the est en fonction de la prononciation du mot qui suit et non pas son orthographe.  C'est la même chose avec A vs. AM.  On _*an umbrella*_ (le *u* prononcé comme une voyelle) mais *a univeristy* (le *u* prononcé comme la consonne [plutôt une semi-voyelle] *y*). C'est la même chose pour *an elephant* mais *a euro*,  ou *a U* (prononcé "*you*") mais *an F* (prononcé "*eff*").  C'est la même règle pour la prononciation de *the*.


*EDIT*  Je n'avais pas vu la conversation déjà en cours avant d'écrire ceci, mais elle confirme ce que je viens d'expliquer.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On est ici dans le cadre de la prononciation, c'est-à-dire dans le domaine de la phonétique (dont la première dépend). La seule démarche correcte consiste donc à partir de l'écriture phonétique du mot considéré, ce qui indiquera alors de façon exempte de toute ambiguïté la valeur de chaque phonème, ainsi que la bonne façon de le prononcer.

... Rien n'est plus trompeur que l'orthographe !


----------



## Kelly B

Tout à fait d'accord avec les autres réponses ; cela dit, il me semble qu'en effet la différence commence à disparaître aux E-U, où pas mal de gens disent /ðə/  peu importe ce qui suit.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Kelly B said:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec les autres réponses ; cela dit, il me semble qu'en effet la différence commence à disparaître aux E-U, où pas mal de gens disent /ðə/  peu importe ce qui suit.



Oui,  je crois que je fais partie de ces gens-là.


----------

